# Sexing Silkie Chickens 4 Months Old



## MissyC2012

I have 2 Silkie chickens that we have raised from eggs. I think they are considered "Splash Silkies". We cannot figure out if they are male or female by their behavior or appearance. They are the most docile, laid back, pet friendly birds we have. They are not, however, fond of being outside. When we put them outside, they lay on their sides in the sunshine and actively avoid the other chickens, then they sit on the porch and peck the door to come back in. 
Can you please let me know if these are male or female? Neither has started to crow, but one definitely appears to be growing a comb while the other is not.


----------



## Dozclan12

Your cuties are not splash, in fact, I think I see some Partridge in there.  Pretty babies.  The biggest reason for silkies being docile is because...they can't see!  My girls have such a fluff around their eyes, that I trim.  It's so cute when they can finally see.   Think about it, your babies have a hood over their eyes.  Can't see up.  And if the puff is real thick, they can't see sideways too good.  

From what I can see, the only one looking like a boy is the one in the middle.  Hard to tell by photo for sure.  You will see more pink/purplish..showing up on wattles by 5 months for the boys.


----------



## perchie.girl

the only way I can tell is when it crows.....


----------



## holm25

MissyC2012 said:


> I have 2 Silkie chickens that we have raised from eggs. I think they are considered "Splash Silkies". We cannot figure out if they are male or female by their behavior or appearance. They are the most docile, laid back, pet friendly birds we have. They are not, however, fond of being outside. When we put them outside, they lay on their sides in the sunshine and actively avoid the other chickens, then they sit on the porch and peck the door to come back in.
> Can you please let me know if these are male or female? Neither has started to crow, but one definitely appears to be growing a comb while the other is not.
> View attachment 32774 View attachment 32775 View attachment 32776



Definitely one pullet in there. Maybe just maybe the other is a cockerel... Maybe... They are Partridge Silkies. Splash are a white color with black and blue feathers scattered around... Well in a silkies case black and blue fluff...


----------



## Dozclan12

Hi holm..yep, I had some paints before.   I had a really pretty paint SG.  




This is a splash silkie below.


----------



## holm25

Dozclan12 said:


> Hi holm..yep, I had some paints before.   I had a really pretty paint SG.  View attachment 33227
> 
> 
> This is a splash silkie below.
> View attachment 33228


Stunning! Are you a BYCer? You aren't by chance Cynthia12 on BYC?


----------



## Dozclan12

I am!  And thank you.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Driving me crazy that I don't know who anyone is!


----------



## Dozclan12

Are you on BYC Angie?


----------



## Pstock44

I know this thread was started for sexing. Mine are only 6 weeks today but color types were mentioned so I hope you don't my asking what these would be considered. Thanks for any thoughts. 

Blue or Lavender? And a Partridge?




This one was kind of all amber at 4 days old but is now creamy white with a touch of amber still on her (I hope) head and neck.


----------



## Dozclan12

In the top photo, that is a light blue.  And a partridge.

That on the bottom is a white.  The cream..should go away.  Pretty babies.   
I have a light blue too..she is amost 4 months in this photo.
She is muffed and has a beard.


----------



## Pstock44

Dozclan12 said:


> In the top photo, that is a light blue.  And a partridge.
> 
> That on the bottom is a white.  The cream..should go away.  Pretty babies.
> I have a light blue too..she is amost 4 months in this photo.
> She is muffed and has a beard.  View attachment 34302 View attachment 34303



OMGosh! My pics show a bit of the leg/feet feathering but when you see them from the back they are extreme fuzzy butts. I laugh every time I see them waddling away. We'll be ticklled if they look like yours!!!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> Are you on BYC Angie?



Yes! I'm Annjee (yeah real deep, I know... just wanted to get things up and running, it accepted so I ran with it lol).  I planned to change it later but never bothered. I don't have a dozen, like you, but 4 and fulltime job keeps me busy.


----------



## Dozclan12

Fuzzy butts..just for fun!



 



This is the butt of a smooth SG.  Love this girl.  



 


 

 This is a young cockerel paint SG. 

 
 As you can see, I love the muffs and beards.   I have so many photos of silkies I've had.  They are soo sweet.


----------



## Pstock44

Dozclan12 said:


> Fuzzy butts..just for fun!
> 
> View attachment 34422 View attachment 34423
> 
> This is the butt of a smooth SG.  Love this girl.
> 
> View attachment 34424
> View attachment 34425
> 
> This is a young cockerel paint SG. View attachment 34426
> As you can see, I love the muffs and beards.   I have so many photos of silkies I've had.  They are soo sweet.



They're great pics! Thx. Showed my wife the others you posted and her jaw dropped,  "Is that what ours will look like?" she asked. I said there's a good chance and she was tickled. Lol


----------

